# Racking after adding sparkolloid



## MTD4090 (Mar 5, 2014)

I added sparkolloid to both my peach and strawberry wines the other day and was wondering how long I should wait before racking it. I've made skeeter pee before and if I remember correctly, the recipe said to wait two weeks for it to clear. However, I know peach and strawberry drop quite a bit of sediment so I would assume it would need longer than two weeks. I did some searching and found a post that said three weeks and another that said two months. I'd hate to rack it too soon but I want to make sure I don't ruin my wine by having sediment sitting at the bottom of my carboys for too long. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Montresor (Mar 6, 2014)

When I'm making a strawberry I rack after the first week because a great deal of sediment has dropped out. Then I let it set for 2-3 weeks then rack again. It comes out clear after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Turock (Mar 6, 2014)

The directions on sparkaloid say to rack it after 1 month.


----------



## salcoco (Mar 6, 2014)

First I assume you have racked at least once since fermentation was complete. I recommend this be done in three days after fermentation is complete then rack. add fining agent after this rack, then just monitor clearing ,once done ,rack again. the first rack after fermentation will have most of the gross sediment drop out. as this is one of the most important ,as wine staying on the gross less a long time can cause off odors. also the fining agent is best used on the fine particles which are what are left after first rack.


----------

